

PyCharm 4.5 released - stadeschuldt
http://blog.jetbrains.com/pycharm/2015/05/meet-pycharm-4-5-all-python-tools-in-one-place

======
mark_l_watson
I used to keep up to date on my IntelliJ, Rubymine, and PyCharm licenses.
Rubymine and PyCharm are lighter weight.

It is mostly to save money, but now I only keep IntelliJ up to date and
install the relevant Ruby and Python plugins. I also stopped using the
separate free Android version of IntelliJ and have the Android plugins
installed also.

I did go through my IntelliJ settings and removed all the plugins that I don't
use - something I recommend.

~~~
murbard2
Does an up to date IntelliJ offer the same full set of functionality as
PyCharm? As in, is PyCharm just IntelliJ minus some stuff, or does it have
features IntelliJ doesn't have?

~~~
mark_l_watson
I think that it does.

